# New Rhapsody Retiree



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

She doesn't have an updated picture, but she added "So" to her list of retireed available and she looks beautiful!! Whoever gets her is very lucky!!

http://rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

she is very nice - sounds pretty spirited!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Bossy ??? :biggrin: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: Wouldn't Max just love that ????


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

They're all beautiful. Hannah has been such a sweetie, I'd love to have another little retiree. I'm glad the breeder tells a bit about the personalities.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

what a beauty!!! I'm sure my Abbey would relinquish her throne for a new comer....  

If I ever get a retiree.....I want a "Hanna". She's just too precious!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, dear. They have a "Lady" who is shy and needs TLC because she's had a rough time. Gosh, I wish I were in a position to adopt her, but my Lady would be too sad.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh I want her. She's just beautiful. I met the lady in the pictures at a dog show last month and she was very nice and the dog she was showing was absolutely stunning.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

She is Beautiful! :wub: :wub: Too bad she's bossy or I would be soooo tempted!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-so cute! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So cute!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awww so is adorable :wub: i think she found her furever home this morning i believe.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> awww so is adorable :wub: i think she found her furever home this morning i believe.[/B]


Anyone we know?


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=511236
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah come on spill it!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Well - 
i know that "So" has been spoken for - but as of this evening - the other 3 were still available.
in case anyone wanted to know.

(and no I didn't get "So")


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> Well -
> i know that "So" has been spoken for - but as of this evening - the other 3 were still available.
> in case anyone wanted to know.
> 
> (and no I didn't get "So")[/B]


same, but i wish i got So :biggrin: tonia said it's someone who already has one of her pups.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=511318
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too.. so the moral of that story is to CALL FIRST thing when you see a girl you want vs. being passive with the old email..

do i need another dog - ah, no. but that probably won't stop me.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Surprise sounds nice ... :wub: She's 7-1/2 to 8 pounds - my male is large ... But he's also going through trouble with failed knee surgery right now. Not good timing.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been soooooooo tempted :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

I am new to SM. So is settled in at her new home in Wyoming. With another Thriller baby "Angel" and Zoey all Maltese. So is awesome and fits so well. She does have attitiude but having raised all girls we are used to that here. I saw her and just couldn't resist. I can't thank Tonia enough for trusting us with her.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome to SM!!!!! Hope you'll post with all lots of stories about your three!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I am new to SM. So is settled in at her new home in Wyoming. With another Thriller baby "Angel" and Zoey all Maltese. So is awesome and fits so well. She does have attitiude but having raised all girls we are used to that here. I saw her and just couldn't resist. I can't thank Tonia enough for trusting us with her.[/B]


Lucky you!

We want more stories and pictures, please! 


[attachment=35651:welcome.gif]


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*You are.....Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo LUCKY! :biggrin: 
Congrats and Welcome to S.M. :grouphug: 

~Carole~*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

yep, you're definitely lucky! Can't wait to see pics of your malt family!


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

I tried to add pictures yesterday and for some reason they wouldn't load. My camera is a 10 megapixel so maybe that's why. If anyone has any suggestions I would really like the help. I am really looking forward to gettihg to know some of you this seems fun


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I am new to SM. So is settled in at her new home in Wyoming. With another Thriller baby "Angel" and Zoey all Maltese. So is awesome and fits so well. She does have attitiude but having raised all girls we are used to that here. I saw her and just couldn't resist. I can't thank Tonia enough for trusting us with her.[/B]


Ohh how fortunate you are! We sure would LOVE to see photos of your pack.

Welcome to SM and I hope you enjoy all your time here, as so many of us do.

Melanie


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

I have been trying to add pictures and have followed all the directions and it won't let me add them. Suggestions woule be welcome


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> I have been trying to add pictures and have followed all the directions and it won't let me add them. Suggestions woule be welcome[/B]



You should send a note to Joe, Sher or Dr. Jamie -they'll help you out.

I can only tell you if you click on the browse button - (when you click on new topic you'll see it below the window you are typing in) and that should bring up the files on your computer and you should be able to upload that way.

(clear as mud I'm sure) - but if you aren't seeing those things you should send a pm to one of those listed above.

I do want to see photos!!


----------

